
Andreessen Horowitz backs San Mateo bike-sharing startup - tempw
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/03/15/andreessen-horowitz-bike-sharing-limebike.html
======
johan_larson
It sounds like a really bad idea. These companies aren't charging very much
and between ordinary maintenance, hard use by uncaring customers, and flat-out
theft, I don't see where big profits are going to come from.

